# White or clear stuff at the bottom



## cdorsey88 (Jun 21, 2012)

so about a week ago i started my first planted aquarium. it only has three plants in it and it has a layer of organic topsoil under the gravel. today i woke up and found some white stuff on the gravel. its semi translucent and it looks like fungus. i havent put any fish in the tank yet. i dont know what it is.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It's a fungus. It is harmless, but it can look ugly and grows alarmingly fast. Siphon off what you can, if it bothers you, but I promise you that it is commonplace in new tanks and won't harm anything. It usually dies out naturally within two weeks or so. I know that tiger and rosy barbs will eat it.


----------

